

Automated Sports Coverage, Powered by Twitter - RobbieStats
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/30/twitter-sports-stat-us/

======
justinxreese
Created a fantasy list. So I can watch my demise this week in real time...

------
GKStats
Great stuff!!

